# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  How to buy/rent a house in Stormwind

## Obama

Live server.

----------


## rony

lmao this is great i love messin with GMs

----------


## Obama

i love it when they try to mess with us.

----------


## Gelormino

> Live server.


Heheh.... Nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ferroman

lol nice post :Smile:

----------


## kevinitis

I admit I'm a noob, but I don't see anything on your post except the words live server, could my pc be messed up or something. Am I missing something?

----------


## shadowbladex

lol that is awesome.

----------


## Obama

> I admit I'm a noob, but I don't see anything on your post except the words live server, could my pc be messed up or something. Am I missing something?


it quite possibly could be. 

btw. +rep!!!!! ive never been given rep. dont flame

----------


## Sallix

how come everyone has friendly and funny GM's and i get the annoyed ones?  :Frown: 

house invasion anyone?

----------


## Obama

lol, u gotta get the chicks or "CGM"

----------


## Tricen

lol nice +rep

----------


## Duplicity

Theres only 1 chick CGM. I like her. we talk on the forums. She gives my post blueness :P. I think.

----------


## Obama

oooo! Ellesmera gettin it on with the GM's 

lol
.paralyze ur screwed

----------


## Mr. Moose

Gm humor..Priceless.

----------


## BxR

Very Epix very Epix Indeed

----------


## Notahax

lol that's funny.

----------


## Obama

fosha brotha

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

Wredwin in the armory are almost all Gnomes!!

----------


## R3DINK

LOL THEY WOULD HUNT HIM DOWN AND BEAT HIM UP omfg i laughed so hard

----------


## AggramarEU

lool i would have thought the gm would do something about wasting his time , not playing around :Big Grin:

----------


## Obama

> Wredwin in the armory are almost all Gnomes!!


LOL and im 1 of the only 70's on durotan

----------


## MLT

> Gm humor..Priceless.


QFT

----------


## ikeelyou

that is great :P lol

----------


## kariimp

lol nice:P +rep

----------


## pirate

lawl lol.... that rofling funny

----------


## Obama

thx for the rep guys this was very surprising when i asked the GM the question. so i wanted to make u all lauph

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

Haha great post...

----------


## Cal

For the love of the C, +rep

----------


## adam21

Lol, about to post my own chat with a GM on this subject.

----------


## chromesniper

houses? where?

----------


## Obama

> houses? where?



anything with a closed door. in SW lol.

----------


## sabbathitman

:Smile:  nice Love messing with the GMs, they always come up with the cheeziest stuff XD

----------


## Nuadris

lol thats great

----------


## Sinan

Stevillion /w <GM>Stevillion !!!!!!!!!!!! ITS SAME DUDE OMG !

----------


## Obama

> Stevillion /w <GM>Stevillion !!!!!!!!!!!! ITS SAME DUDE OMG !


lol nub

----------


## Acespades

> Live server.



Look closly it is edited.

----------


## BrantX

Ha thats great..

----------


## Mesmoras

When you reply wouldn't it include the GM part?

----------


## kitash

Saying you're char's name on MMOWNED is not a good thing...

Wredwin.  :Frown:

----------


## Fuynuns93

LoL Gms are funny

----------


## Uddberg

funny gamemster  :Smile:  he using "smiley" and he still belive he lives inside WOW  :Smile:  lal

----------


## Obama

> Look closly it is edited.



lol. no dude, well it is edited but i took like 4 screenshots put them on paint and stuck them together. y would i edit it?

----------


## vengence808

lol gm's r so funny.

----------


## Obama

i might try another one soon

----------


## Kurosan

hehe pretty cool

----------


## Innit

Haha, nice one.

I still prefer the undead crypts, and it's best to do this on US realm, the queue is much shorter there, and the GM's are generally more fun.

----------


## Obama

this is U.S.

----------

